# Let's Discuss One-Shots



## Slick

Stosta said:


> I suspect @Oupa would be shooting himself in the foot if he released this as a one-shot!


This is an ongoing discussion for quite a while now,there are some people that will never DIY and only buy commercial juice,while others will ONLY DIY and never buy commercial juice,so by @Oupa releasing XXX as a 1shot he will cater for both parties,which will result in him making much more money and all of us being very happy

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Slick said:


> This is an ongoing discussion for quite a while now,there are some people that will never DIY and only buy commercial juice,while others will ONLY DIY and never buy commercial juice,so by @Oupa releasing XXX as a 1shot he will cater for both parties,which will result in him making much more money and all of us being very happy



Yip. No commercial juice maker will get me to buy more than one bottle of their juice a year. That's how little I buy.

One Shots would get me buying from them regularly.

My friend however, could not be bothered mixing. He wants his stuff now and made, without caring of cost.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Slick

Not to stir up anything,but I think with the juice market being flooded now compare to a few years ago,juice makers will be forced to introduce 1shots if they want to remain in business,and thats why some have started already

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stosta

So maybe this warrants a thread for itself!

What is everyone's take on one-shots?

I'm personally all for them, the cheaper I can get tasty juices the better! However I'm terrible at DIY so one-shots solve that problem. I get a commercial juice at a fraction of the cost... Win!

Personally I was under the impression that the one-shots we're seeing released are either specifically created for this particular market, or maybe an older juice that is needing a "bump" in the market, and I saw it as one market. However some of the guys have made me re-look at it. Saying that by creating a one-shot, a juice maker is actually opening up the doors into the DIY market, and not just offering everyone a cheaper route to their delicious goods, and thereby the juice-maker is extending their reach.

I've kept it in the general forum so vendors making these cannot reply, so please don't encourage them to do so. But if any of them want to weigh in let me know and I'll move it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

@rogue zombie and @Slick ... I've moved some of your posts here that aren't directly related to the Red Pill thread, hope you don't mind?

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Slick

Stosta said:


> @rogue zombie and @Slick ... I've moved some of your posts here that aren't directly related to the Red Pill thread, hope you don't mind?


Thanks @Stosta ,just an example,NCV never got any business from me,but since he started Selfmade 1shot of Burst I immediately purchased it because for R110 I could make 150mls of juice,if more juice makers started selling 1shots I would buy even more,so win win!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Clouds4Days

One shots for the win.
With so many one shots becoming more and more available ive sold all my diy concentrates and moved to one shots only now.
Great juices, hasstle free (as aposed to diy) and more afordable.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Clouds4Days

One thing i am hoping for is that b&m vape stores start stocking 1 shots as i hate paying R80 shipping for a R110 product.

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## RichJB

One-shots are becoming a viable way forward for DIY. There are too many flavour brands now. Vape Train arriving with a whole bunch of top-rated new flavours, while I'm still only just getting started with HS, Flv, PUR and others, just makes First Rule even more problematic. The days are over when you could gather enough flavours to realistically make, say, 60% of new recipes. I go onto the ATF new recipes section now and virtually every recipe I just hit the Back button immediately. It's not that I'm missing one flavour and could maybe sub. It's that I'm missing four of the five flavours in the recipe. And I have well over 300 flavours now.

So do I splash out on another 800 flavours and watch as they slowly degrade without any chance of me using them up in time? Or do I stick with restocking the best flavours I have, and use one-shots to supplement the recipes I can make? The latter makes a lot more sense to me.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 5


----------



## Adephi

With nobody really knowing yet what the government plans to do about regulating vape goods, this could be a move in the right direction where things will work almost like in the UK. According to @Timwis you get your juice and nic separate and just mix the required nic. Oneshots just take it a bit further with the pg and vg as well.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie

I truly believe there will ALWAYS be a commercial juice market. Most of my vaping mates, as I've said, no matter the arguments I give them, will not make juice. They either busy, not into vaping as a hobby or the type of person that just doesn't enjoying cooking for example.

I will always have local One Shots, now, in my kit - because:
A. The pricing I've seen on the local stuff makes sense.
B. I've to a large extent preferred some of local commercial juice makers, than most international ones. 

Another point I have to raise. With the current set ups, I know students automatically turn to DIY because of the cost factor. Where are students supposed to find R1K plus for their month supply of juice. I know a few students that make the most basic of DIY stuff, purely because of financial reasons.

BUT please for the love of things good... don't go and sell these mixed as your own juices now. Please don't anyone look for a quick buck, because it will all come tumbling down. That would be unethic, wanker'ish and serves nobody in the future.

If someone tries your juice (1shot), point them to where they can buy it and how to easily make it. You will not make millions making juice unless you go massive. And you will never go massive selling others stuff.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 9 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV

The simple truth of the matter for me as that I will more easily and more regularly part with my hard earned money when I feel there is more value in it for me ... and that is definitely the case with one-shots.
The majority of my budget goes towards DIY supplies. I still buy commercial juice but they get a very small share of that budget. Give me the one-shots I want to vape and the budget will certainly shift a bit towards that market.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## TheV

rogue zombie said:


> I truly believe there will ALWAYS be a commercial juice market. Most of my vaping mates, as I've said, no matter the arguments I give them, will not make juice. They either busy, not into vaping as a hobby or the type of person that just doesn't enjoying cooking for example.


I completely agree with this. I have a friend that does have all the gear for DIY but still orders ready made juice from a juice maker that also sells one-shots of the same juice that he orders.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

With my work hours being basically from 6 - 6 I've had to come to terms with the fact that my diy time (and coil building/rewicking) is going to take a decent hit... couple of one shot mixes every few weeks will definitely be more convenient and easier

Sure you lose the whole advantage of infinite flavour possibilities and the one shot variety is still very limited at this point in time but hey can't win them all

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Slick

That being said,I know vendors cannot reply here but if you reading this I suggest you get on the bandwagon of 1shots before its too late (drop mic)

Reactions: Agree 5 | Winner 1


----------



## KUDU

Good news @Oupa. If I can buy my ADV in one shot, Its buy buy diy.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Adephi

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Sure you lose the whole advantage of infinite flavour possibilities and the one shot variety is still very limited at this point in time but hey can't win them all



On the contrary, I think it can open a whole new wormhole with possibilities. You can still mix at any concentration you prefer. And if you feel a mix need something extra you can go ahead and add whatever you want. It can be treated just like another concentrate.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stosta

All valid points gents!

But here's my side of it. I love Red Pill (as it so happens where this all came from). I would actually pay double for it, because every other juice, no matter how good it is, isn't _my _vape (think of it like stinkies, you could smoke a million but wouldn't feel satisfied unless you had one of your own brand). Now I don't want a discussion around Red Pill, it could be any name really... But if the juice maker brought it out in a one shot version, don't you think he would lose a lot on people like me that have to have their juice? Or do the benefits of opening up to the DIY community make up for this loss?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Slick

Stosta said:


> All valid points gents!
> 
> But here's my side of it. I love Red Pill (as it so happens where this all came from). I would actually pay double for it, because every other juice, no matter how good it is, isn't _my _vape (think of it like stinkies, you could smoke a million but wouldn't feel satisfied unless you had one of your own brand). Now I don't want a discussion around Red Pill, it could be any name really... But if the juice maker brought it out in a one shot version, don't you think he would lose a lot on people like me that have to have their juice? Or do the benefits of opening up to the DIY community make up for this loss?


Only 1 way to find out,hehe! Diy community is the biggest department in vaping compare to all the other departments,1000's of people buying 1shots from you sounds like a good deal

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

@Stosta, I think there are pros and cons for each. I don't buy commercial juice at all. So what makes more sense for the manufacturer: selling both of us a one-shot for R100 or selling you a juice for R200 and selling me nothing? That is a line that each manufacturer will draw for themselves. Do you want fewer customers paying more, or more customers paying less?

The interesting thing for me is that Wayne does well from his one-shots despite the recipe being freely available. I don't need a one-shot of Obsidian, I can buy the ingredients and mix it myself. But do I want to buy FW Pie Crust when it's not used in any recipes other than Obsidian? Not really. So I prefer to buy Wayne's one-shot. 

A bottle of Obsidian one-shot might last me six months. And when it's done, it's done - I don't have drips and drabs left over in four or five bottles. A bottle of FW Pie Crust, making Obsidian with the same regularity as the one-shot, might last me three years. It'll probably go off after two years, maybe even less. And even if I buy all the flavours for Obsidian, they get used up at different rates. So I might be sitting with 9ml of the smallest % flavour in Obsidian but only 1ml of the largest percentage flavour. So I have stock levels all over the place.

On the other hand, the one-shot takes away my ability to subtract. If I mix the recipe, I can leave out the sweetener. In the one-shot, I can't. In the recipe, I can change the balance between the different notes. In the one-shot, they are welded together. So it's a very fine balancing act and everybody will have their own preferences.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Bulldog

Could the juice maker not still make the ready to buy version for people not wanting the bother of mixing a one shot, thereby keeping both sides of the market.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RichJB

Bulldog said:


> Could the juice maker not still make the ready to buy version for people not wanting the bother of mixing a one shot, thereby keeping both sides of the market.



They will, I think the fear is that if the one-shot becomes available, sales of commercial will dry up. I don't ever see that happening. There are too many people who don't want to mix at all. They want their juice ready in a bottle and are willing to pay extra for it. It's like coils, there is no way that everybody will make their own coils. So stock coils will always be available for those who don't want to faff about with resistances and pulsing and fiddling with installation and wicking. A lot of people want fuss-free vaping.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## rogue zombie

@Stosta Yes, but you would still buy the 1shot... And so would I, and "then this DIY dude I tell about it might buy. And the folks that don't DIY would still buy. And my friend who only buys commercial, but hasn't tried it, would try my 1shot and go buy the commercial.

In my head it makes total business sense. 

The way some commercial guys are going about it makes the most sense to me.

DiYers don't follow the "in thing flavours" as much. So when your particular commercial juice slows down, sell it as a 1shot.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Vino1718

Stosta said:


> All valid points gents!
> 
> But here's my side of it. I love Red Pill (as it so happens where this all came from). I would actually pay double for it, because every other juice, no matter how good it is, isn't _my _vape (think of it like stinkies, you could smoke a million but wouldn't feel satisfied unless you had one of your own brand). Now I don't want a discussion around Red Pill, it could be any name really... But if the juice maker brought it out in a one shot version, don't you think he would lose a lot on people like me that have to have their juice? Or do the benefits of opening up to the DIY community make up for this loss?



This is gonna sound funny, but I've never once bought XXX and consider it the best mentholated juice on the market. I was lucky to get some from @KZOR. You may ask (I'm asking myself as well) why I've never bought it when its so damn good!? I guess the reason is that buying a 30ml wont be enough. It'll last 3 days probably and I wont be happy If I dont get my XXX fix. To me, Uncle Rob is a good example of why it is so good. Hence why I've clone it or at least try to get close to it. I.M.O It does not come close to the OG but at least I can get a similar taste.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rogue zombie

I can imagine the convo with my actual friend, who almost only vapes Paulies:

ME: "Hey man you can buy Coffee Cake in 1shot..."

HIM: "Really. Cool. Then what?"

ME: "You buy Nic, PG, VG and mix it."

HIM: "Oh... nah."

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## rogue zombie

I think the point is, no matter what, there will always be DIY only folks. And some that just won't.

Then there are a few in between that play and buy.


----------



## Paul33

Just wanted to write something so I remember to read here and follow this conversation

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## KUDU

Think of it in this way. You can go to the supermarket and buy the following; a baked cake, pre mixed cake flour or all the goodies to bake your own cake. 
I see 1 shots as "pre mixed flour".

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Nova69

All i want is a one shot mix that can fill up a 100ml bottle more than once.


----------



## KUDU

Good point! 1shot for 30,50,100ml mix?


----------



## Nova69

Yes something like that,i only mix in 100ml an adv in 500ml


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Nova69 said:


> All i want is a one shot mix that can fill up a 100ml bottle more than once.



If I'm not mistaken all of sickboys one shots give you 200ml and hardwicks headshots also give the same amount


----------



## RichJB

It's a good question because how much do I want? I don't have an ADV, I switch flavours constantly. So do I want a one-shot that makes 50ml, 100ml, 200ml, more? 70-100ml would probably be my sweet spot but others may prefer more especially if it's an ADV. But then producers aren't limited to sizes. They could sell different volumes although it would push production costs up.

If I mix a one-shot, it's because I haven't made the recipe because I don't have all the flavours. So I'm going in blind and taking it on trust. But then is 200ml ideal? That is nearly seven retail bottles of juice. I mix 20ml of recipes I don't know, and there are many I don't mix again. Taking ten times that amount on faith is a bit risky imo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## jprossouw

I mostly diy, and buy one bottle of commercial juice a month. The thing that annoys me most about diy is all the concentrate bottles and trying to keep track of how I have of what and all that jazz. So I think one shots are brilliant. Pay day comes I am only buying one shots, and eventually if more one shots become available I will most probably just buy that.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Room Fogger

I have been buying some juices recently due to not having been able to mix, and the costs have been running up. DIY is a lot cheaper, but you seem to always be one flavour short, so the list just grows on a monthly basis. I think one shots is an excellent way to get a premium juice at a greatly reduced price, making it more affordable. For ease of use I would buy more one shots going forward than having to always be one flavour short.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## KUDU

Spot on @jprossouw . 1shot is the middle of the road, let's say round about 100-150ml a month even less. 
All the "stick" vapers ( like me)who find com juice to expensive or sweet or for the heck of it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

Room Fogger said:


> I have been buying some juices recently due to not having been able to mix, and the costs have been running up. DIY is a lot cheaper, but you seem to always be one flavour short, so the list just grows on a monthly basis. I think one shots is an excellent way to get a premium juice at a greatly reduced price, making it more affordable. For ease of use I would buy more one shots going forward than having to always be one flavour short.


Definitely makes it more affordable especially with the recipes that have 10-11 ingredients eg: dinner lady clone. Most of those I only use in that recipe!

I’m looking forward to seeing what the juice guys bring out in the future!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Another thing I like about one shots is when you feel like trying a new flavour profile... e.g. if I feel like a cereal R100 is a bit more economical than investing R200 in missing concentrates and then having to spend a decent amount of time tweaking

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## ivc_mixer

I buy both commercial and DIY but at a 80-20 ratio (80% DIY) but there are a few commercials I really like and if they came out in one-shots I would definitely get them.

But now my question is, where does one buy one-shot flavours? I know Flavourmill sells them, but who else? I want to see what is available so as to explore this curiousity of mine. Blckvapour only sells FA one-shots from what I can see. So where else?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

ivc_mixer said:


> I buy both commercial and DIY but at a 80-20 ratio (80% DIY) but there are a few commercials I really like and if they came out in one-shots I would definitely get them.
> 
> But now my question is, where does one buy one-shot flavours? I know Flavourmill sells them, but who else? I want to see what is available so as to explore this curiousity of mine. Blckvapour only sells FA one-shots from what I can see. So where else?


I've just ordered some one shots from All Day Vapes to try out. They have quite a interesting variety. Maybe give them a try.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar

ivc_mixer said:


> I buy both commercial and DIY but at a 80-20 ratio (80% DIY) but there are a few commercials I really like and if they came out in one-shots I would definitely get them.
> 
> But now my question is, where does one buy one-shot flavours? I know Flavourmill sells them, but who else? I want to see what is available so as to explore this curiousity of mine. Blckvapour only sells FA one-shots from what I can see. So where else?


Blckvapour also sells Hardwicks one shots if I'm not mistaken.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Paul33

ivc_mixer said:


> I buy both commercial and DIY but at a 80-20 ratio (80% DIY) but there are a few commercials I really like and if they came out in one-shots I would definitely get them.
> 
> But now my question is, where does one buy one-shot flavours? I know Flavourmill sells them, but who else? I want to see what is available so as to explore this curiousity of mine. Blckvapour only sells FA one-shots from what I can see. So where else?


https://blckvapour.co.za/products/ncv-burst-self-made-30ml

https://blckvapour.co.za/collections/hardshots

https://blckvapour.co.za/products/east-30ml-wiener-vape-co

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paul33

Room Fogger said:


> I've just ordered some one shots from All Day Vapes to try out. They have quite a interesting variety. Maybe give them a try.


I looked at these the other day. 

Which ones did you get?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

ivc_mixer said:


> Blckvapour only sells FA one-shots from what I can see.



Look under Pre_Mixed Concentrates in their Concentrates menu. They have Enyawreklaw, Wiener, Molinberry, FA, Hardshots and NCV.

There will be a bunch more coming in, I reckon. One-shots are set to take off big time. So it's only the early adopters so far but I'd expect ranges to quadruple at least in the coming year.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Paul33 said:


> I looked at these the other day.
> 
> Which ones did you get?


I am trying the red berries iced, Irish cream iced I think and the iced lichee. Some more I want to get next month, or if things work out as soon as debit orders have gone off.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## franshorn

I also like the idea of One shots. 

I've gotten into DIY a while back in AUG, and have since then grown my stash to about 60 different concentrates. But there are MANY, that I hardly ever use. 

I hate the Dessert/ bakery type juice, and as such will probably never use VBIC or Vanilla custard ever again. Same with Lime and Lemon lime. Thought it may be a good idea, but to me it taste like sunlight liquid. 

I absolutely love berry menthol type juices, so that's pretty much my ADV type juices. 
Just last night mixed up a 100ml Berry Breeze from the DIY section. Took me like 5min. Was even considering making my own one shot.

Everyone is mentioning "BLUE PILL", but without naming it. I've never tried it. Only tried YYY once at a bud and loved it. But I've also never bought my own bottel, because to me spending r140 for 30ml is ridiculous. I vape around 500ml a month. Even at R350 for a 100ml, i'd be bankrupt, spending nearly 2grand a month on commercial juice. I maybe spend about R400 on DIY stuff on average monthly. 

So One Shots would definately be in my radar if it was available. I currently have like 750ml of different concentrates, but will probably never use more that half of it before it goes bad. 

Plus it takes a lot of time looking for new recipes and mixing testers. It's becoming too much admin DIY

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RichJB

Yeah, full-on DIY (i.e. eventually developing your own recipes) requires a lot of commitment. You have to buy a ton of concentrates, do flavour notes on everything you have, read what others say about the flavour and how they use it, experiment a lot (with associated wastage), and generally keep up to speed on everything that is happening in the DIY sector. Cost-wise it's still way cheaper than commercial juice but time and effort requirements are steep. 

For those who aren't willing to invest that amount of time, buying 50-100 staple flavours to mix up popular recipes, then supplementing those with one-shots, would be a good way to go. If you aren't developing, there is no reason to take flavour notes or have every concentrate. Just mix popular recipes, keep those you like and discard those you don't. 

But even for those more casual DIYers, there is still the requirement to keep up to date. Mustard Milk was all the rage in DIY circles two years ago. Today... not so much. As vaping technology develops, so too do juice principles. Everybody used to use Marshmallow as a sweetener. Today, people have turned to other forms of sweetening that don't mute juice as much. So Marshmallow has dropped way down the list of staple concentrates to have. If you only mix recipes from the past year, chances are that you'll use Marshmallow rarely, if at all. Techniques change and people move on.

I have limited interest in developing. Busting a gut and burning the midnight oil doing thirty different batches of a juice, only to have nobody mix the final recipe, nobody comment on it and nobody rate it, isn't very productive imo. As I've said before, DIY is just fifty thousand people shouting at everybody to mix their juice ("You won't regret it!!1!!!!1!") and then not mixing anybody else's stuff because they're too busy developing their next masterpiece - which nobody else will mix, rate or comment on. 

Every mixer thinks they have what it takes to release a successful one-shot. 99.5% of them will be disappointed. Common sense alone should tell us that there is limited scope in a market where there are almost as many suppliers as consumers. Popular commercial juices and the very, very top-rated recipes on ATF (Sugar Cookies and Cream, God Milk, Dinner Lady, Sadlad, Mango Sticky Rice, etc) are viable as one-shots. The rest will be forgotten in a week and retailers will be stuck with stock they can't move. We're in maximum chaos mode now and it will take a while for the market to settle. But it'll be a fun free-for-all while it does.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Pixstar

Pixstar said:


> Blckvapour also sells Hardwicks one shots if I'm not mistaken.


@KUDU nothing OPTIMISTIC about it actually. They do sell it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

RichJB said:


> Yeah, full-on DIY (i.e. eventually developing your own recipes) requires a lot of commitment. You have to buy a ton of concentrates, do flavour notes on everything you have, read what others say about the flavour and how they use it, experiment a lot (with associated wastage), and generally keep up to speed on everything that is happening in the DIY sector. Cost-wise it's still way cheaper than commercial juice but time and effort requirements are steep.
> 
> For those who aren't willing to invest that amount of time, buying 50-100 staple flavours to mix up popular recipes, then supplementing those with one-shots, would be a good way to go. If you aren't developing, there is no reason to take flavour notes or have every concentrate. Just mix popular recipes, keep those you like and discard those you don't.
> 
> But even for those more casual DIYers, there is still the requirement to keep up to date. Mustard Milk was all the rage in DIY circles two years ago. Today... not so much. As vaping technology develops, so too do juice principles. Everybody used to use Marshmallow as a sweetener. Today, people have turned to other forms of sweetening that don't mute juice as much. So Marshmallow has dropped way down the list of staple concentrates to have. If you only mix recipes from the past year, chances are that you'll use Marshmallow rarely, if at all. Techniques change and people move on.
> 
> I have limited interest in developing. Busting a gut and burning the midnight oil doing thirty different batches of a juice, only to have nobody mix the final recipe, nobody comment on it and nobody rate it, isn't very productive imo. As I've said before, DIY is just fifty thousand people shouting at everybody to mix their juice ("You won't regret it!!1!!!!1!") and then not mixing anybody else's stuff because they're too busy developing their next masterpiece - which nobody else will mix, rate or comment on.
> 
> Every mixer thinks they have what it takes to release a successful one-shot. 99.5% of them will be disappointed. Common sense alone should tell us that there is limited scope in a market where there are almost as many suppliers as consumers. Popular commercial juices and the very, very top-rated recipes on ATF (Sugar Cookies and Cream, God Milk, Dinner Lady, Sadlad, Mango Sticky Rice, etc) are viable as one-shots. The rest will be forgotten in a week and retailers will be stuck with stock they can't move. We're in maximum chaos mode now and it will take a while for the market to settle. But it'll be a fun free-for-all while it does.



Great post @RichJB 
Loved reading that
Thanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Humbolt

I used to DIY back in the day, but was too much of a schlep for me. These one shots have really piqued my interest. My only concern is steeping time as I have no patience. But I'm willing to try these one shots in the name of science. I go through 400mls of juice a month and I can see how I can save. Cart is already filled at Black Vapor.... Now just to wait till payday

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ivc_mixer

Thanks everyone. Clearly I was clicking on the wrong tabs in the Blckvapour site.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

RichJB said:


> I have limited interest in developing. Busting a gut and burning the midnight oil doing thirty different batches of a juice, only to have nobody mix the final recipe, nobody comment on it and nobody rate it, isn't very productive imo. As I've said before, DIY is just fifty thousand people shouting at everybody to mix their juice ("You won't regret it!!1!!!!1!") and then not mixing anybody else's stuff because they're too busy developing their next masterpiece - which nobody else will mix, rate or comment on.


I love developing my own recipes to suit my own peculiar taste. Not many, just enough to keep me interested. I post them (the worthy ones imho) with no expectations whatsoever, just the off chance that it might be helpful in someone else's journey as many others' recipes have made my journey easier. And the more I practice the less versions I have to mix.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 2


----------



## Nicholas Jones

Talking about one-shots. I see a local place is Selling Big Mouth one shots..

Anybody tried these ? Are they any good ?


----------

